

Ask HN: Please give me some webapp ideas - udhb

It would be great if I submit a project idea for my college tech fest.
I&#x27;ve to submit an idea by tomorrow.
I&#x27;m interested in webapp, but currently I&#x27;ve no idea about what to make.
So pleaes give me some ideas... I&#x27;ll make it..
I&#x27;ve to submit the idea by tomorrow and Final code will submit later..
======
Avalaxy
Start with the business model canvas. Look at the options you have per
category (so for example: for revenue streams, list all the ways to make money
you can think of, for value propositions list all the unique ways to stand
out, for customer segments list the different types of user groups you can
think of). Now pick a random topic that you're interested in, shuffle all the
pieces around and see what new business model you can think of.

It's also great that you can then just hand in a business model canvas that
explains your idea.

------
jf22
Its a good thing you're taking college seriously and working hard to complete
your assignments.

I'm sure you'll do well in the future with based on the initiative you've put
in so far.

------
mod
Network API--replicate some command line program functionality into an API

Improved package tracking interface. Put in your hash and get like an actual
map or something.

Browser extension to browse amazon with unit pricing. "$0.05 cents per ounce"
or something.

Online app for the game werewolf

------
LarryMade2
How about an idea collector

Campus map/direction tool

Local resource directory

Pocket dorm room inventory

------
js4
I would say just start working on something. My best ideas all come from when
I get stuck with a portion of another one.

